# New Garage Build



## Dubbin1

Those are 12' doors, the one in the back right is for the wash bay and lift. There is also another 12' door in the back left. That area will be for the toys (dirt bikes, 4 wheelers, go carts and such. The one in the front will be the main drive in door, 4 bays on the right, 3 on the left for car storage, office and bathroom.

Pictures were taken with my blackberry so their not the best

Building is finally up 60'x64'


















A couple inside shots


















Concrete going in









As of now all the concrete is in so we are just waiting the 30days until we can paint it.


----------



## adlem

Lucky! Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Spoony

Holy smokes sir, thats a lovely gargae build. Credit to you.


----------



## EthanCrawford

now thats a garage haha


----------



## alexf

blimey lol!


----------



## solarwind

Very nice indeed. However, there appears to be an arctic wolf enquiring upon your front door... You may want to address that, could leave a mark.


----------



## packard

W O W !!! "I want one" - lucky chap


----------



## Alan W

Nice...............but is it big enough! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## 47p2

Now that's a BIG garage. I wouldn't like the heating bill though


----------



## -tom-

its to small :lol: oj bud looks spot on


----------



## ade33

Mate did you measure up in centimeters then build in inches? Man that's not a garage it's a factory unit! Good job, looks well nice. :thumb:


----------



## Dubbin1

solarwind said:


> Very nice indeed. However, there appears to be an arctic wolf enquiring upon your front door... You may want to address that, could leave a mark.


Well we really don't have a big wolf problem in Ohio so I think I'll be ok 

I really don't see running out of room for at least couple years 

Thanks Guys :thumb:

I'll try to keep this updated as the project moves on.


----------



## scottgm

has it got its own postcode? lol

Just joking, Looks great :thumb:


----------



## PootleFlump

I think you just won the mines bigger than yours contest by some margin


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Looks a bit cramped to me.........

I'll get my coat!!!!


----------



## alan_mcc

Only two words i said when i seen this....

**** sake!


----------



## Russ and his BM

Mods, can you create a 'Hangar' section for threads like these!

Ain't no substitute for cubic inches!


----------



## Dubbin1

Quick update and a few pics

Ran 33 electrical outlets and wiring to them on Sunday and most of the insulation on the walls done today. Should be starting on the drywall shortly. Thinking of waiting to coat the floor until the lift is in so the coating doesn't get scratched (very expensive stuff).


----------



## 47p2

Amazing building, what are your plans for it?


----------



## Dubbin1

Detailing and classic car restoration and repair.


----------



## byrnes

Simply amazing!


----------



## Dubbin1

Just a quick update with a few pics.

Started on the drywall this weekend. Since the weather is looking good for next week we cleaned everything out so we can get the floor coated with U Coat It epoxy (needs 48hr window with no rain to apply).


----------



## Dubbin1

Started on the U Coat It yesterday and let me tell you this is no fun at all. Almost 4000sq ft is a pain to sweep up with a shop vac. The fumes from the acid etching were killer and the bond coat was a major pain to get right. For the bond coat the floor needs to be damp and let me tell you there is a thin line from damp to wet... All in all the first coat turned out nice though.

Today comes the final coat and boy I cant wait for that to be done.


----------



## Braz11

fwaah! thats HUGE! :O


----------



## kendall

what a workshop


----------



## AustCy

MAHOOOSIVE - jealous


----------



## CJS-086

WOW, that is one sweet garage .


----------



## Dubbin1

Finished the floor coating today and I hated every second of the coating job.


----------



## Dubbin1

A 3 car garage within a garage 

This is the area where the Camaros will be stored. Full bathroom and get away area is whats on the right. 9' garage doors will be added to each bay.


----------



## Guest

Nice


----------



## spacer567

thats a monster lol


----------



## yetizone

That's not a garage - ITS A WAREHOUSE :lol:

Stunning build. Really enjoyed the thread so far and looking forward to watching it all come together. Superb :thumb:


----------



## jaimesales

have more pictures?


----------



## brad mole

what an amazing building, very nice work there, i can see this being a beauty


----------



## moshinho

cool


----------



## pod_4

awesome garage mate. looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## hotwaxxx

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## james_death

yetizone said:


> That's not a garage - ITS A WAREHOUSE :lol:
> 
> Stunning build. Really enjoyed the thread so far and looking forward to watching it all come together. Superb :thumb:


I second the warehouse comment, would love one myself thing the neighours houses would need to go though to fit it in


----------



## alan_mcc

Thats brilliant, and I thought my garage was big.


----------



## Franzpan

WOW! Most people on here aspire to have a double garage or even a single, never mind a triple inside a humungouse mother of all garage lol. If that makes sense.


----------



## apmaman

Thats bigger than my house


----------



## Drakey

am i jealous much? why yes i am! :lol:

Thats amazing mate cant wait to see it when its fully finished.


----------



## RandomlySet

if that's your "garage" I'd hate to see the size of the house to go with it :lol:


----------



## cupra-dav

wow i am happy just having a single garage to myself, but that is more like a warehouse...... simply amazing.


----------



## luke2402

thats a proper garage hey lol


----------



## Dubbin1

Got the lift yesterday and snapped a few pics of where the shop is at now.

First let me say the Greg Smith Equipment was a pleasure to deal with. Greg Smith himself came out and answered all of our questions and took care of us personally. Very honest and super funny guy.

While we were there we picked up a few extras (84" 2 ton tripod stands, hose reals, LED drop light, wheel dollies and an 18 gal upright oil drain).

We went with the Atlas OH9000 2 post lift as it seemed to have all of the features that we were looking for.

Loading it was the easy part, the head scratching came when we were trying to decided how 2 guys were going to unload a 1400lb hunk of metal.



















After a lot of thinking and breaking out the cherry picker we had it on the ground. Note we made use of 2 of the wheel dollies.










Now for a few pics of the shop. Still waiting for 10 more of the 8' lights. In all there will be 21 8' lights with 6500k bulbs (very bright).










Bench racing area 










Toy area










As you can see there is still a lot more work to do and more equipment to move in including my tool box (big heavy and no fun to move).

The lift will not be installed until we finish the ceiling where the lift is going to be so don't expect to see it up any time soon.


----------



## cloudnine

Cool stuff :thumb:. My whole street could fit in there..


----------



## 47p2

Superb workspace, is this a business venture?


----------



## Dubbin1

47p2 said:


> Superb workspace, is this a business venture?


Nope its a just a home garage.


----------



## CJA Valeting

WOW, that is amazing.

Looking forward to the finished pics.


----------



## J1ODY A

Dubbin1 said:


> Nope its a just a home garage.


lucky mother funky... I want to live in your toy area! :doublesho


----------



## tom-coupe

this is awsome any more off updats yet mate. cannt even fit one car in my garage.


----------



## Dubbin1

tom-coupe said:


> this is awsome any more off updats yet mate. cannt even fit one car in my garage.


I have an update for you, I hurt my back and haven't stepped foot in the garage since Wednesday


----------



## StuaR32t

What have you used to line the roof inside? is it box profile sheeting the same as the outside? looks very clean and smart!!


----------



## Dubbin1

StuaR32t said:


> What have you used to line the roof inside? is it box profile sheeting the same as the outside? looks very clean and smart!!


Yes the ceiling is steel siding. Thanks!!!


----------



## srmtor

Thats on hell of a toy area, the whole garage is bigger than my frickin house!lol


----------



## paddy155

Very nice.


----------



## Phil H

wow very very nice indeed, keep the pics comin


----------



## Ross1308

That's Amazing, Atleast if business ever gets quiet you can offer like Combine Harvester storage or some other gigantic machine storage lol 

Looks brillaint mate


----------



## Dubbin1

Ross1308 said:


> That's Amazing, Atleast if business ever gets quiet you can offer like Combine Harvester storage or some other gigantic machine storage lol
> 
> Looks brillaint mate


Its for personal use not a business.


----------



## Keir

wow, I'm in awe at this. Hope your back gets better soon so we can have a DW meet, should be able to get all 34,242 members in there


----------



## llama cleaner

thats the coolest garage ever:thumb:


----------



## Littler

*Looks Great*

Lucky person, great garage with a lot of potential!


----------



## Guest

Wow, that's great! That can't really be classed as a garage though, it's genuinely as large as an average aeroplane hangar. Why so massive?


----------



## Dubbin1

Matt MD said:


> Why so massive?


Why not


----------



## Beemer 330

What a garage.

nice one bud :thumb:

can we all come round and party in there, should be enough room for us all :lol:


----------



## Dubbin1

Update!!!

The place is a mess and yes there is still drywall that needs finished. Spent some time today hanging lights, doors and cabinets.

The room that you can't see in is the bathroom with shower. Its not completed so there really isn't anything to see anyway.






Adding a few pics just for the heck of it.


----------



## AcN

Craziest garage ever, may it be professional or a "simple" home garage !

Love your cute dog btw


----------



## Dubbin1

AcN said:


> Craziest garage ever, may it be professional or a "simple" home garage !
> 
> Love your cute dog btw


Its a professional home garage


----------



## momentum001

awesome shop!!!:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## tomelmer

Thats exactly what i want to house my projects just dont have the land lol. Awesome build so far looking forward to more updates:thumb:


----------



## borinous

.......wow......


----------



## Laurie

Thats a very nice garage! well done


----------



## lgnd

Awesome garage, looking forward to see some work/projects when the build is finished!


----------



## Dubbin1

Thanks everyone.


----------



## liam99

All I have to say is WOW


----------



## angajatul

Awesome home garage!!!
You are a lucky man!  
Wish I had the money to do something similar !

I like the fact that you participated all the way into actually making it !:thumb:


----------



## Dan_Mol

Just found this and read from start to finish.

Amazing place you have got, any more updates?


----------



## Derekh929

Omg that's a fantastic space i was expecting a metal structure and was supprised with the wood trusses them seem very long well done enjoy looks fantastic


----------

